# Support



## Radop (30 Oct 2005)

I just got back from overseas and found that my unit was poor in supporting us in some areas but in others, they were outstanding.

As a det comd, I found the same support from Ottawa.  At times I would request info on something and seconds latter they would reply with what to do.  Other times, they would not answer me at all.

What has everyone elses experiences been while deployed?

I must say that this was an unussual deployment for us as I was the J6 on ground and answered directly to Ottawa, a little unussual for a MCpl to be in this position.


----------



## honestyrules (12 Nov 2005)

Ref support I have nothing to say RADOP, but keep up the good work, and for that job you got, you might get promoted over it!


----------

